# SLIDE ED auf 2 Fach mit Bashguard umrüsten



## FlorianDue (2. November 2011)

Ich habe ein 2010er Slide ED 9.0 mit 3 fach XT Kurbel.
Ich würde gerne das große Kettenblatt entfernen, ein 36er SLX montieren, dazu ein Bashguard.
Sollte ich auch den einen kürzeren Käfig am X0 Schaltwerk verbauen?
Kann ich auch den vom X9 nehmen, ich brauch nicht zwingend Carbon.
Und was  kann ich für nen Bashguard nehmen, der etwas schicker ist als der SLX?
Kettenführung dann von Bionicon oder macht was massiveres Sinn?


----------



## donprogrammo (3. November 2011)

Du solltest nen kürzeren Köfig verbauen, schließlich geht es dir ja offensichtlich um die letzten mm Bodenfreiheit und Haltbarkeit.
Da kommt dir ein nicht Carbonkäfig doch sehr entgegen. Der vom X9 passt, glaube ich zumindest.
Guck mal im Netz, es gibt doch diverse Anbieter von Bashguards. Du brauchst doch nur auf die richtige Lochzahl und den richtigen Lochabstand zu achten.
Wenn schon so massiv, dann auch ne fette, schaltbare, KeFü. Aber die von Bionicon tuts auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (7. November 2011)

Bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir beim Slide AM 140 das 3. Kettenblatt demontiere, brauche ich so gut wie nie, würde auch das 2. Kettenblatt gegen ein 36-er Blatt tauschen.

Abgesehen von einem kürzeren Schaltkäftig, kann man eigentlich die verbliebenen Kettenblätter etwas mittiger setzen, damit die Kettenlinie optimaler verläuft?


----------



## FFreak (8. November 2011)

Ist zwar kein ED, sondern ein AM aber immerhin 

SRAM X.0 mit mittlerem Käfig, gekürzter Kette und 22/36er Kettenblatt mit Bashguard auf einer X.9 Kurbel. Kassette ist die serienmäßige mit 11-32 Zähnen.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (8. November 2011)

Sehr fein, möchte ich auch
Welchen Bashguard hast du verwendet?

Ist es möglich die Kettenlinie, mittels Spacer für 2-fach zu verändern?


----------



## FFreak (9. November 2011)

Das ist der Stylo Bashguard von Truvativ. Das Teil ist aus Alu, nachdem ich den ersten aus Lexan zerstört habe. 
Wofür sollen die Spacer gut sein? Die Gänge mit extremer Kettenschrägstellung (klein-klein, groß-groß) fährt man sowieso nicht und der Rest kann wie bisher auch einwandfrei genutzt werden.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (9. November 2011)

Super, danke!
Meine Frage wegen der Spacer war nur dahingehend, weil bei einer Original 2-fach Kurbel ist ja die Kettenlinie sicher dementsprechend angepasst.

Das 36-Kettenblatt ist aber nich von Sram oder?


----------



## FFreak (9. November 2011)

Das Kettenblarr ist eines von Specialites TA. Eigentlich für 9-fach gedacht, läuft aber absolut einwandfrei mit SRAMs 10-fach Komponenten.


----------



## supasini (10. November 2011)

Bash Syntace Grinder: stabil, schick und superleicht.


----------



## FFreak (10. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Bash Syntace Grinder: stabil, schick und superleicht.



Auch nicht schlecht das Teil! Kostet nur leider das doppelte vom Truvativ (28)....


----------



## gotcha65432 (7. Februar 2012)

Hey FFreak,
genau das gleiche habe ich mit meiner XT Kurbel vor, 22/36 ist also problemlos möglich?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (9. Februar 2012)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Super, danke!
> Meine Frage wegen der Spacer war nur dahingehend, weil bei einer Original 2-fach Kurbel ist ja die Kettenlinie sicher dementsprechend angepasst.
> 
> ...



Nee, ich denke mal nicht, da ist einfach das große Kettenblatt durch einen Bashguard ersetzt, z.B. SLX oder Saint oder einfach weggelassen (XTR 10-fach Kurbel FC-M980 38-26). Es gibt aber auch Zweifachkurbeln da ist das kleine Kettenblatt weggelassen (XTR 10-fach Kurbel FC-M985 40/28).

Ich habe einfach die XT-Kurbel gegen eine Zweifach-SLX-Bashguard-Kurbel (ca. 99 ) und den Umwerfer (zweifach ca. 25 ) getauscht, fertig. Wenn du dann noch die am Bike verbaute quasi neue XT-Kurbel verkaufst, ist das wohl die günstigste und einfachste Variante. Ansonsten muss man einen Bashguard und ein größeres Mittelkettenblatt (z.B. 36 anstatt 32) kaufen. 

Ich bin mit der SLX-Kurbel sehr zufrieden.

Gruß 78


----------



## FFreak (13. Februar 2012)

gotcha65432 schrieb:


> Hey FFreak,
> genau das gleiche habe ich mit meiner XT Kurbel vor, 22/36 ist also problemlos möglich?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Klar, einfach das große Kettenblatt gegen Bashguard tauschen, Umwerfer neu einstellen und bei Bedarf Schaltwerk gegen med Käfig tauschen. 
22/36 funktioniert super. Kassette habe ich die 11-32 montiert und vermisse keinen Gang.


----------

